# WRUW: May 2012



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Since the monthly WRUW thread idea seems to work well here is the new one for May: just past midnight here in Sydney now


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

my lone 3133 today..


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Luch ultra-thin; today I'm rotating among several including one of Sam's super-pristine Sekondas.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*paddle* *hands* on *The Godfather*...


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel as though I'm peering into the future... It's still April here!


----------



## gdman714 (Sep 5, 2011)

This one today:


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

May 2012! This one! My brassmonster!








wood


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

gdman714 said:


> This one today:


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

My newly arrived Red Sea


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Early issue Shturmanskie 3133 today


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

This is going to be on my wrist for a couple of days!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Today in Moscow : "Spring and Labour Day march" (_Credit RIA Novosti_)









Yesterday, around 10 am :

























An old Sportivnie, bought a few euros, benefiting of a "combined shipment". The second hand is missing. I don't know if the other two are original. But the caliber 2634 is beautiful, and works great. After more than 28 hours, it seems to be early about a little minute ...
A good worker, for a "Workers Day".


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

Today's new arrival:

710 'fibby with the new bezel and the "Sevmash" dial. Awaiting suitable strap.




















The dial is pretty much a 1:1 reproduction of the Sevmash website homepage


----------



## Dennis Wakeford (Mar 17, 2012)

I was wearing my Raketa Copernic yesterday :


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Clipper - Zaria 2009B


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Vostok 2428...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

R7


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

Raketa Polar 24hr :


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

This one stays on through May !


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

admiralStojakovic said:


> This one stays on through May !
> 
> View attachment 697367


I didn't know you had this beauty! it looks in like new condition!!! it's gorgeous!


----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks man.
It surely is a beauty. It only came in a couple days ago. I also couldn´t believe how good the condition of it was on the photos when i made my bid on it,but it turned out even better than i imagined.
Cheers


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*СЛАВА **КВАРЦO*

 Old and plain but my comrade this morning replacing radiator in my old truck!


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not wearing a Russian watch today. However, since there have been a couple of recent threads talking about Chinese parts/movements in Russian watches, I thought that I would post what is on my wrist today:























Please don't ban me from the forum over this post!! :rodekaart

Have a great Hump Day..
Steven


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

steven.w42 said:


> I'm not wearing a Russian watch today. However, since there have been a couple of recent threads talking about Chinese parts/movements in Russian watches, I thought that I would post what is on my wrist today:
> 
> View attachment 697399
> 
> ...


Not bad, steven.w42! New or vintage? Makes me wonder what watches were worn in communist China in the past. At least you're on the right continent!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice. The 1963 reissue is a favourite of mine.


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> Not bad, steven.w42! New or vintage? Makes me wonder what watches were worn in communist China in the past. At least you're on the right continent!


hi schnurrp, Thank you! It is a re-issue of the original watch that was produced for the Chinese Air Force in the '60's.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Late model grey dialed Sturmie on grey nato strap.


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with Tarquin!

That is one beautiful watch!

Congrat gdma 714


wood


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> *СЛАВА **КВАРЦO*
> 
> Old and plain but my comrade this morning replacing radiator in my old truck!


Now that's a MAN'S watch!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Why change a good thing?!  So I present my 'Trophy Wife'....Stella. {beautiful music softly playing in the background as you look at the reflection in her beautiful, uh....crystal}


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

JRMTactical said:


> Why change a good thing?!  So I present my 'Trophy Wife'....Stella. {beautiful music softly playing in the background as you look at the reflection in her beautiful, uh....crystal}


Soft music would be nice, Bobby, but this is what I think of when I hear "Stella":

Marlon Brando ~ 'Hey Stella!'~ A Streetcar Named Desire - YouTube


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Tennessee Williams was a heck of a playwright.... A very memorable scene for sure!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

Wearing today's arrival, fresh out of the mailbox!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Today, Pobeda, with 2608 15 j. inside :


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Not Exactly on my wrist....
...ticking is so loud it's kind of addictive.....:roll:


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

how about ny Molynia


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

fcafca said:


> Today, Pobeda, with 2608 15 j. inside :


Mike that is a_ nice _Pobeda! I like it very much! All authentic as far as you know? Hands seem to go with dial very well but quite a departure, from my limited experience. Looks like a sportivnie forerunner. Stop second?


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm hoping that someone with more knowledge than I have chimes in, but I'm wondering about the authenticity of myke's molnia posting.
This one looks like one of those cool looking tourist frankens with a faked dial etc.
Kirovskie case I believe... ?
Perhaps I'm wrong...?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Getting ready to head out with a 470.....


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

My (JL) Pilot Berkut today


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Thursday... Just received this shiny new trinket last night!
Buran V.M. chrono with a gorgeous display back revealing the 3133 innards.
Makes me feel like I should be wearing a tuxedo.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> Mike that is a_ nice _Pobeda! I like it very much! All authentic as far as you know? Hands seem to go with dial very well but quite a departure, from my limited experience. Looks like a sportivnie forerunner. Stop second?


 I'm not Mike ?!?
This Pobeda seems "authentic" (I hope






) :
Shown by our Hungrian Comrade, Boxerpeti, into his nice collection , and also here ...
Stop second : Yes


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

a 65 year old heart in a new body.... beating strong


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

mellons said:


> a 65 year old heart in a new body.... beating strong


DIAL SHOT??? Come on man!!! :-d


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

fcafca said:


> I'm not Mike ?!?
> This Pobeda seems "authentic" (I hope
> View attachment 698416
> ) :
> ...


Sorry, fcafca, my mistake. 
Wonderful! One of the best looking Pobedas in my opinion. I must start looking. I have this sportivnie forerunner but it is "ho-hum" compared to yours, central second but not "hacking".


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

this baby!


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

Today I'm wearing this beauty:



















Have a nice weekend :-!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

It's a 3133 day today!b-)


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Trying out a new arrival today...have a nice weekend!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

mellons said:


> a 65 year old heart in a new body.... beating strong


This should be very international watch - the case back says "Panerai", the crown - "Rolex" and the Molnia movement - "Salyut". I am also very keen to see the dial shot


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

What's *inside* is russian ;-)


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

I pulled this one out to wear today. Cheap little Raketa, but it is a really good looking watch. Well made and attractive piece...especially with the USSR "Quality Stamp" on the dial along with Cyrillic 'Made in USSR'. I see them now and again on eBay. It was one of my first purchases close to a year ago....I've come a long way since then!  (In some ways :-d)!!


----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

That is an amazing looking watch, Bobby.
Damn, man you sure got some taste in choosing them. |>


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Well, thank you very much sir! You know, I think that's why we all like Russian / Soviet watches...their diversity of looks and styles; along with great functionality and you have a combination that can't be beat! :-!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

For Friday, a modern interpretation of the Shturmanskie 31659


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

"Bling Bling" chrono Poljot, today....

























o| Compulsive buying. Tachymeter bezel seems to be missing...


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Today...Friday!
Wearing this brand sparkly new Buran Siberia. It has quite the presence on the wrist. It's a little larger than I anticipated.


----------



## JoeGo (Apr 7, 2012)

Invicta 0992 500M Swiss Automatic with Tritium Tubes....


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

JoeGo said:


> Invicta 0992 500M Swiss Automatic with Tritium Tubes....
> View attachment 699490


Aaaaaccckkkkk!!!!! Swiss??? Whhyyyy!!!!???? Now the thread is JINXED!!! :-d


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

hey Bobby, does this help to remove the jinx?


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

steven.w42 said:


> hey Bobby, does this help to remove the jinx?
> 
> View attachment 699756


WHEW!!! That was close...


----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

I need only new arrow i will be super


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

vvd said:


> I need only new arrow i will be super


I love them, my friend! Yours is nice, just keep your eyes open on eBay and ETSY for one that may not be in very good condition....you'll get your new "Arrow" second hand!

This one is mine, taken on a very nice sunny day. The light just made it look stunning!


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

The advantage, or disadvantage of the title of this topic is that you can show _any_ watch that's on your wrist :-!

So, today I'm not wearing a Sovjet watch, but this Swiss beauty:


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

My molynia happy Saturday


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

wearing my first Amphibia again (still waiting on delivery of my other two)


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Today, back to seventies with my blue Poljot :


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A vintage amphibian today.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Vostok 2209


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Another _Vostok Europe_ for me today : *Tupolev 144*


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

teddy bear with paddle hands...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

My first Russian watch (Seller's pict) :























I'll never forget the horrible sound of crystal breaking, hitting the bolt of a radiator, the first time I wore it.






While waiting to find a solution, I wear this one (not original hands) :


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

Today! this one!








wood


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

sunday watch...


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Well, I wanted to add this one in to the mix for May's WRUW. I know it's not something new, actually it's beginning to show a little 'wear and tear'. I mad it to wear, and to take the everyday punishment required by a physically demanding job. Just take a stock Amphibian, add a little Dave Murphy Bezel Magic and some aftermarket hands....and it's a really cool watch! Mil-Spec! Kinda neat, if I do say so myself! :-! 









EDIT: Pretty good photo editing for an old country boy, eh?


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

my new Amphibian and one of my favorite meals, Pho


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Export version of type 470 amphibian that's seen a lot of sun:


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> Export version of type 470 amphibian that's seen a lot of sun:


I think the 'crackled' dial adds a lot of character to it, Paul!


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

My "cracker" says hello ;-)


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

And more "crackers"
My says hello too!








wood


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

One of my Luch 2209 super slims. ...Burgundy dial......bad picture...practically immaculate in real life.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Today, Poljot branded version of Model 66 (Sekonda 1970 Catalog, thanks to Comrade Сергей Антонов)

















:-! Alarm 2612 caliber inside : BZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A change of pace today; a non-Soviet (my apologies to anyone who might be offended) vintage Helbros Venus 170. I acquired this a few months ago and finally manged to get it regulated (it was gaining 15 minutes every couple of hours). I have had no success finding out the details of this model so I am not sure how "correct" it is. At a minimum, it looks like the crown was replaced.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Ham2 said:


> A change of pace today; a non-Soviet (my apologies to anyone who might be offended) vintage Helbros Venus 170. I acquired this a few months ago and finally manged to get it regulated (it was gaining 15 minutes every couple of hours). I have had no success finding out the details of this model so I am not sure how "correct" it is. At a minimum, it looks like the crown was replaced.
> 
> View attachment 701875


Aaaaaaccckkk!!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!! Eeeeeeeekkkkk! Homanahomanahana!!! :-d Woobwoobwoobwoobwoob!!! What is it??? What is it??? Ohhhh the humanity!!! :-d (I'm going to trademark this reaction, I find it quite funny! )


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

JRMTactical said:


> Aaaaaaccckkk!!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!! Eeeeeeeekkkkk! Homanahomanahana!!! :-d Woobwoobwoobwoobwoob!!! What is it??? What is it??? Ohhhh the humanity!!! :-d (I'm going to trademark this reaction, I find it quite funny! )


Okay -so far, one offended.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Ham2 said:


> Okay -so far, one offended.


Nah, I don't care a bit....I just have fun with the 'overacting' and 'overreacting'...  I am the kind that can take it as well as he dishes it out....I don't get offended when it comes to watches. Yours is just fine to me, i just have fun giving ya a hard time! :-d


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Today...:-d


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

I got a black eye today so I decided to wear it!

чайка синяк под глазом


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

my new beauty...


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

This just arrived - NOS Raketa 2623 24Hr


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

my watch for this May&more...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

skywatch said:


> This just arrived - NOS Raketa 2623 24Hr
> 
> View attachment 702179


This has to be the best 24-hour internal bezel Raketa design; well done!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Issy Station -> Waiting for the train :









In the train :

















Champs de Mars Station :


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

An unusual Raketa "4:30" crown with 2609HP (precision) movement. Phrase (sorry, from google translate) describing apparent improved construction of the balance: "increases the safety pins of the wheel (anchor in particular).It is in the Rocket 26hhnp apparently been improved weight distribution and handling balance spiral and adjust accordingly."

This movement often found in Raketa Copernic watches.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> An unusual Raketa "4:30" crown with 2609HP (precision) movement. Phrase (sorry, from google translate) describing apparent improved construction of the balance: "increases the safety pins of the wheel (anchor in particular).It is in the Rocket 26hhnp apparently been improved weight distribution and handling balance spiral and adjust accordingly."
> 
> This movement often found in Raketa Copernic watches.


I like that one, Paul. Original strap too!! Looks in good shape, where'd you come across that one?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

JRMTactical said:


> I like that one, Paul. Original strap too!! Looks in good shape, where'd you come across that one?


My local store...ebay.


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

schnurrp said:


> My local store...ebay.


:-d


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

To make amends for my old Helbros chronograph causing Bobby to have a minor conniption yesterday, I decided to wear this early edition OKEAN today.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Ham2 said:


> To make amends for my old Helbros chronograph causing Bobby to have a minor conniption yesterday, I decided to wear this early edition OKEAN today.
> 
> View attachment 702933
> View attachment 702935
> ...


Ahhhhhhhh....now that's more like it! Ok, heart rate is back to normal and blood pressure is stable...now I can put the Prozac away again! :-d


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Raketa 2628. It runs well, but the second-hand doesn't look right -- a little too short


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

This one. The longer I own this one the more I understand it's little idiosyncrasies, now running +15 secs per day. It is almost as if you have to get to know these watches.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

ch196 said:


> Raketa 2628. It runs well, but the second-hand doesn't look right -- a little too short


Looking at the center of the hands, they look a bit scraped up (as if they've been off, i.e. hands remover scrapes) BUT that doesn't mean they're replacement hands. Now, as with any CCCP era watch, before you get depressed thinking it's not correct...let's see if we can find a watch that matches.

Edit: Found _similar_, with different dial -- second hand on this one is different.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-russia...Day-Date-SERVICED-/130645809030#ht_4444wt_714

And another:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/9296239...aketa&ga_includes[]=tags&ga_view_type=gallery

So, I think you are right! The second hand is short, but the other hands look correct. I wouldn't sweat it too much. You may come across a with a bad movement for another second hand, or maybe a member has one to let you have. It's a cool looking watch, regardless!!


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

JRMTactical said:


> ... I wouldn't sweat it too much. You may come across a with a bad movement for another second hand, or maybe a member has one to let you have. It's a cool looking watch, regardless!!


Yes, you're right: it's a pretty minor issue, and the watch was a good deal, too


----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

several interesting


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

A Poljot 3017. They make me wear a NECKTIE and this watch is my only reminder today that I used to be a free man.


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

fcafca said:


> b-) Today, Poljot branded version of Model 66 (Sekonda 1970 Catalog, thanks to Comrade Сергей Антонов)
> 
> View attachment 701574
> 
> ...


Fcafca, am I missing something or does that catalog page show the mysterious strela with no telemeter from this thread? Found a 3017: real or fake?.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

May, 9th: Victory day!

I wear my Pobeda, of course!


Pobeda 1MCh3 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

:think: That's right... It's Victory Day. Three candidates, one Vostok, and two unknown Raketa (Not necessarily Faketa...) :

























b-) The winner is.... Vostok !!!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

A new friend today....(I think I'm falling in love!)


----------



## dzony666 (Feb 22, 2011)

Favourite case, old ministry =)


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

Today I'm wearing my Vostok Europe from VE's pre-gigantism period


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just fitted the new bezel and insert.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sekonda-Zaria 2009:









close relation to my Clipper:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I've shown this one here already but when these Soviets get dressy they ARE dressy.









Topi


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

I can only agree... Today, dress watch made in Petrodvorets :


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

a nice sunny morning today to wear my orange Sturmovik


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Old Chistopol Saturn (САТУРН) I've been working on....showing "ЧТ" cyyrillic abbreviation for Thursday....an original bubble crystal showing its age!

Day changes every 12 hours so wheel has two sets of the same day, one after the other, so actual day only changes every 24 hours! Also takes about two hours to change gradually to the next character. My second picture shows the first "Thursday" beginning to move up so that by 12 noon the second "Thursday" is in place!


----------



## PoweredByRamen (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got this baby in the mail today. Don't have any good straps, so I had to cannibalize off my modded Seiko 5 strap. Seeing as my Seiko 5 is defective (brand new one compared to this piece of Soviet engineering. I know right?), I'll have to talk to Harold about returning it. Oh well, that means more wrist time for this Komandirskie!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

Historically totally wrong, but we are in a new era now: Soviet paddles on a NATO strap ;-)




























BTW: I have no idea what that green dot is doing above the 'W' :roll:

Have a nice weekend :-!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Last night, an amazing meeting of two divers on the screen of my computer :









In the train, this morning :


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

Chrono day today. I first picked up a Volna but decided to go from -meter to -graph.









Topi


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally stopped raining so I chose the Strela for today


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Ham2 said:


> Finally stopped raining so I chose the Strela for today
> 
> View attachment 705801


That's the one I want in just such condition, Ham2! Enough said!


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

My newly arrived 3133 “boardwatch” chronograph .Based on the MiG 29 AY C-1M watch.
Bought it from Julian,only 150 pieces made.A real tank,41mm but thick and with sapphire glass. Hirsch liberty strap.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

My one and only K34, today with a generic black Russian leather band supplied as an extra with another recent arrival...have a nice weekend!


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

Today, my lovely Strela, Lucille...








Thank you for the name recommendation, Bobby! I almost went with Jenny, but I didn't want to lose her (my Strela's) numbers <insert bad joke drumroll here>

Kind regards,
Steven


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

The weekend arrives faster when you watch Friday go by on the big screen ;-)

(converted Molnia pocket watch)


----------



## Acko (May 3, 2012)

My first Russian - Sturmanskie Strela


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

tjvreeken said:


> Historically totally wrong, but we are in a new era now: Soviet paddles on a NATO strap ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a screwhead painted over with green paint: the original dial foot broke, so it was drilled out and a screw or some sort of stud put in to replace it; not an uncommon method to fix dials with broken feet.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

In the forties this morning in Carolina! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

White dial Poljot 3017 paddle hands today.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> In the forties this morning in Carolina! Have a nice weekend!


40 degrees! Whoa! Anyway, you need to let me buy that ugly old watch from you! I'd give you at least 10 bucks for it! Cash on the barrel head! Think about it! :-d

I've always liked that watch, Paul! It's a pretty rare find! Have a good weekend buddy!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

JRMTactical said:


> 40 degrees! Whoa! Anyway, you need to let me buy that ugly old watch from you! I'd give you at least 10 bucks for it! Cash on the barrel head! Think about it! :-d
> 
> I've always liked that watch, Paul! It's a pretty rare find! Have a good weekend buddy!


Thank you, sir, and same to ya! (48 is "in the forties" isn't it?)


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> Thank you, sir, and same to ya! (48 is "in the forties" isn't it?)


Yep, dat qualifies as 'forties' fer shore! It's a might chilly! And this is MAY!! I'm callin' "bull doody" on Global warming!!!


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

A white strap,white 3133 Strela


Strela di AVaurien, su Flickr

White cat, too!


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> A white strap,white 3133 Strela
> 
> 
> Strela di AVaurien, su Flickr
> ...


Nice picture, Vaurien. Watch in context is always better than watch by itself in my opinion.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Tonight, my one and only iteration of the scuba dude (with a busted date wheel)


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

my latest addition tonight


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Went on a pre-empted "Mothers Day" strike yesterday some 200 miles away, but unfortunately was issued a motorcycle instead of a MiG-29; which is about as close to a flight cockpit as I'll ever get. Although, I did sit in a CF-101 once! :-!


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## 451t8 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot dolphin today


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Today, alarm watch, shown in 1977 Poljot catalog :


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

fcafca said:


> Today, alarm watch, shown in 1977 Poljot catalog :
> 
> View attachment 708168
> 
> ...


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

my precious paddle hands...


----------



## Acko (May 3, 2012)

Since i cannot get enough of it, I took my Strela with me on a trip today


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you, Schnurrp. I also think that a watch in its context may be better understood.

I have another watch, today, in a new context: old people living in my neighborough are telling about long time ago, the times when FIAT was borning, living and producing cars, when lot of people were coming to populate the district. Farms were slowly changing in houses, people and children were substituting cows.
Children are old people, now, telling about their memories. ;-)


Raketa 2614HA 3 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> Thank you, Schnurrp. I also think that a watch in its context may be better understood.
> 
> I have another watch, today, in a new context: old people living in my neighborough are telling about long time ago, the times when FIAT was borning, living and producing cars, when lot of people were coming to populate the district. Farms were slowly changing in houses, people and children were substituting cows.
> Children are old people, now, telling about their memories. ;-)
> ...


Very nice Lady Vaurien! I've only recently started liking square watches. Yours is beautiful, and on the wrist of a beautiful lady!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Siberia today













...in more ways than one, snow in the air


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Green day...


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Nice, Vaurien, but you must also include closer shot of watch and it's perfect!

I had a Fiat 124 Sport Spyder many years ago.


----------



## Harry Keogh (May 15, 2012)

New modded Amphibia


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Wearing an old friend today. This one dates back to this time last year. Probably one of my first 5 purchases and I was very lucky to choose an authentic one! Has always kept good time...lucky, lucky, _lucky_!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An Amphibian for a day off work spent at home on a rainy day


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## dzony666 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ham2 said:


> An Amphibian for a day off work spent at home on a rainy day


Mine says hello, exactly the same combo =) Not on my wrist today tho..
Yours looks mint-ish, congrats!


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Crappy pic but a great wristwatch. I was wearing it when my son was born last week. Makes it kinda special...


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

ObZerver said:


> Crappy pic but a great wristwatch. *I was wearing it when my son was born last week. Makes it kinda special...*
> View attachment 709636


WOW!! Congratulations, brother! God Bless you and your family! A special blessing and prayer for the greatest gift a man can get----a child!  That's a watch I'd save and give to him upon graduation one of these days! Wow! How wonderful!! Congratulations again, my friend, I am VERY happy for you!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Sudhakar (Mar 10, 2006)

Raketa jet


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Today my wrist took a little break from oversized modern Chinese watches


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

mamurai said:


> Mine says hello, exactly the same combo =) Not on my wrist today tho..
> Yours looks mint-ish, congrats!
> 
> View attachment 709593


A-ha! Great minds think alike. Nice collection


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

my new 3133 today


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 710459
> 
> 
> View attachment 710460
> ...


Well, THAT explains it!! :-d


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't laugh, Mr. JRM. They are here...


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 710483
> 
> 
> View attachment 710487
> ...


I know.... shhhhhhh! I'm being abducted regularly....thankfully no anal probing, though!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

I decided to put on one of my TANK's today!!


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

JRMTactical said:


> I know.... shhhhhhh! I'm being abducted regularly....thankfully no anal probing, though!


well, it could be worse...


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Raketa 2609 impulse-purchase. I'm not so sure about that dial colour, now that I have it


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

ch196 said:


> Raketa 2609 impulse-purchase. I'm not so sure about that dial colour, now that I have it
> 
> View attachment 710594


That's a neat watch, you know it's Raketa's homage to the Pobeda "Red 12". Of course it's a bit bigger, but they went for that 'vintage patina dial' look. I've got one in my collection.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 711002


Ok, it's official, you suck! You should not post that watch here...especially since I'm lusting after a Black Sea, Red Sea and a Seaman!! :-d

Just kiddin', you don't suck....man those are nice watches! Congrats!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE ROWDY RODDY PIPER MOVIE EVER!!!! One of those John Carpenter 80's cult classics!! Got it on DVD, but it's 'bare bones'--no extras or 'Director's Cut'--still a great movie!!!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

Today! This!
Sorry for the date!








wood


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Today, my first Poljot de Luxe automatic, received in midweek. The original fixoflex is too small for me.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

JRMTactical said:


> MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE ROWDY RODDY PIPER MOVIE EVER!!!! One of those John Carpenter 80's cult classics!! Got it on DVD, but it's 'bare bones'--no extras or 'Director's Cut'--still a great movie!!!


Agreed. Without a doubt, the best 'bad' movie ever made!

"I am here to kick ass and chew bubblegum! And I'm all out of bubblegum."


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Redcrow said:


> Agreed. Without a doubt, the best 'bad' movie ever made!
> 
> "I am here to kick ass and chew bubblegum! And I'm all out of bubblegum."









Don't laugh, Mr Redcrow... I don't need John Nada's glasses to see the terrible reality. They are here, among us. 
They now occupy the highest positions. 
This very recent picture of the new President of the French Republic is an obvious proof.
Francois Hollande is able to read the time on his watch. Upside down, and through his wrist :


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 711231
> Don't laugh, Mr Redcrow... I don't need John Nada's glasses to see the terrible reality. They are here, among us.
> They now occupy the highest positions.
> This very recent picture of the new President of the French Republic is an obvious proof.
> ...


:think:


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

unixshrk said:


>


Oh, I do it always! 
It's simple. I can predict the time. b-)
It's always: 
"Damn.... it was falling on the other side again!"

:-d

(Don't touch me Hollande! :-x
He's my last hope, against italians... government :roll


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Post-soviet civilian Shturmanskie today


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 711229


o|


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 711229


Francois Hollande (thinking to himself): "This is the best strap ever. I am glad I saw that thread on WUS Forums. The only annoying part is that it seems Hirsch is made by our arch-enemy - the Evil Austro-Hungarian Empire. Oh, nevermind, France at least is mine..." :-d:-d:-d


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Recently acquired Buran Little Second from Irina Maier, 3105 movement. I love the compressed roman numerals on the left.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

DolleDolf said:


> Recently acquired Buran Little Second from Irina Maier, 3105 movement. I love the compressed roman numerals on the left.


I like the way the assymetric chapter ring gives the effect of the watch inflating from beneath your shirt cuff. :-d


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

After another day of Chinese weight-lifting (have you seen my CMWF project watch wrist shot? :-d) I decided it was time for something more streamlined:


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

new arrival!
vostok amphibian tonneau antimagnetic...
when I got it, it has many scratches on the crystal and the bezel was not rotating.
I polished the crystal with metal polish and cleaned up the bezel and its rail.
still some deeply scratches on the crystal but I am gonna use 1200 grit sandpaper later...
now, the crystal is shining except deep scratches, and the bezel is moving to each way. 
the antimagnetic cover in it.
this is my first antimagnetic tonneau...


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

My Molynia


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Chascomm said:


> After another day of Chinese weight-lifting (have you seen my CMWF project watch wrist shot? :-d) I decided it was time for something more streamlined:


Love it, Chascomm! Now I am curious about other watch (but lazy). Would a small link be allowed?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vintage Sekonda 3017 for today (Friday and sunny).


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Ракета круглосуточно  Have a nice weekend!


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

The new strap has arrived, the crappy bracelet is off, my nuclear submarine is now ready to attack :-d


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## dzony666 (Feb 22, 2011)

A beautiful NOS dark teal diver on a black/orange nato =)
Photo just doesn't do it justice..


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

schnurrp said:


> Love it, Chascomm! Now I am curious about other watch (but lazy). Would a small link be allowed?


1. The big sucker in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/day-shanghai-690961.html (after I found a short enough strap to fit)
2. The CMWF 2011 Project Moonphase https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/forum-project-watch-unboxing-thread-682869.html (mine is in that thread somewhere)

The day I wore the big Shanghai, I was constantly mesmerised by the beating of that big 10mm balance. But the next day when I wore my tiny Zvezda, whenever I glanced at the time, in my mind's eye I could imagine another 10mm balance beating away inside it.

As for comparing the Vympel to the Moonphase... Well it's like wearing no watch at all by comparison. Kind of like a tattoo that tells the time :-d


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

This morning i'm wearing a Vostok Albatros on a black leather strap!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

10 ATM said:


> Today's new arrival:
> 
> 710 'fibby with the new bezel and the "Sevmash" dial. Awaiting suitable strap.
> View attachment 696544
> ...


Still one of my favs. I love the submarine.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Today, it is the turn of my komandirskie NOS. And I'm careful. Because I'm very clumsy...


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Zarya 3105.01 Moon phase.I received it an hour ago!I haven`t set the date and the correct moon age.








Lovely timepiece.And rare.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Recent arrival - civilian ПОЛЕТ 3133 - looks almost NOS (sorry about the position of the hands). Didn't think this one would turn up since USPS shipped it to VA after it arrived in NY from Serbia and then it sort of got lost in network.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

okeah this weekend


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

My export 470 went along to look at some work today! Cheers!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

It's the May long weekend, and a beautiful day for a boat ride to one of your favourite Islands! :-!








Of course, you should always bring along an appropriate mechanical chronograph (just in case the other half-dozen digital devices you brought along happen to break down)! |> 















A patrol boat tickets a neighbouring boater:








Looking as far as the eye can see across the bay from a not-so-great-place to be on a windy day:


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

polmax3133 said:


> It's the May long weekend, and a beautiful day for a boat ride to one of your favourite Islands! :-!
> View attachment 713406
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is beautiful! Wow!!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

21-jewel Poljot (2414A) by Poljot (1MWF) for Sekonda UK (model 49):


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

:think: Black, or Blue Komandirskie Chistopol ?























Blue today, and Black tonight (more "dressy")


----------



## aviator3133 (Sep 15, 2011)

Denissov Aeronavigator


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Полет из нержавеющей стали для ИНОСТРАНЦЕВ!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Amphibian tonneau


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

schnurrp said:


> Полет из нержавеющей стали для ИНОСТРАНЦЕВ!


That's an excellent all-steel Stolichnie, great piece!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Seele said:


> That's an excellent all-steel Stolichnie, great piece!


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

schnurrp said:


> Thank you, Sam!


You are most welcomed; the Poljot which is still on my wrist is a sibling of yours, a bit tatty I must say! I have a Poljot-branded Stolichnie in the same style too but not steel, it is a bit erratic but it's a strong movement, should be able to get it done up.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

A Raketa on my wrist; it's sure going to be a happy day.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Today, ZIM (Pobeda) with 2602 inside. Shown in boxerpeti's collection.


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Today a product of the evil slave-exploiting capitalistic system. Just to see what it feels like to wear such a contraption. I hope I am not polluting the thread with this scrap...

P.S. It is an obvious (and poorly done I dare say) copy of our beloved Vostok Amfibia Black Reef.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would say it's more a copy of Rolex.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

my new tonneau...


----------



## stovey (Apr 22, 2012)

My paratrooper makes his first landing at the office.


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

hb5 said:


> I would say it's more a copy of Rolex.


I was just making fun, but I stand corrected.

Anyway, I removed the "capitalist" from my wrist and put something much more appropriate, although not entirely Soviet...


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

This is much nicer! ;-)


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

What else but...


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

New arrival, Poljot de Luxe 2209


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

skywatch said:


> New arrival, Poljot de Luxe 2209
> 
> View attachment 715152


Nice one skywatch! I'll change to one of those later but in the meantime, my Poljot-branded Stolichnie:


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Cracked dial....









... Damaged and maybe repainted bezel, scratched case ...









... Broken seal, old automatic 2416B SU, with oxydized or stained wheel...























It's my "Old Ministry" Amphibia. Received yesterday. And you can't imagine how I'm happy to wear it today.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

fcafca said:


> Cracked dial....


I remember when the hoods on General Motors cars would crack like that because they were painted with a brittle lacquer paint instead of an enamel, and the cold Canadian winters would exacerbate the problem.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Стрела для иностранцев!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

My recently acquired vintage Komandirskie on a Soviet bund today


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

not russian today it's stowa seatime


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> I remember when the hoods on General Motors cars would crack like that because they were painted with a brittle lacquer paint instead of an enamel, and the cold Canadian winters would exacerbate the problem.









Mr Polmax, I am very disappointed that you compare the dial of my old Amphibia, with a hood of a car General Motors
I have done extensive research on this watch. 
And the majority of images, show a cracked dial.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 715868
> Mr Polmax, I am very disappointed that you compare the dial of my old Amphibia, with a hood of a car General Motors
> I have done extensive research on this watch.
> And the majority of images, show a cracked dial.


Yes, I have seen many with the cracked paint on the dial. I would like one for my collection too. |>

It's not such a bad comparison. As with many of the older Vostoks, many of the older 60s/70s Chevys are highly sought-after as well.

Such a this one:









A 1969 Camaro SS :-!

I think they repainted the hood on this one...;-)


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Poljot "Orbita" 2415 for Sekonda UK: sheer bliss!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

NOS Raketa 24 Hr


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

Strela on my wrist!

The sun has no mercy today with the scratches on the glass ;-)










And it's time for a pocket-shot!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

This day is starting off rather well...I "like"d them all! Thank you, Seele, amphibic, tjvreeken, janl, and fcafca for showing your wonderful vintage soviets!

Continuing on: The rare on time, on day, on date, vintage schnurrp watch!


----------



## swedenmemphis (Dec 15, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 713550
> View attachment 713551
> View attachment 713552


Gorgeous chrongraph you´ve got there! Can you please tell me a little about the watch? Is it russian?

Regards

Josef


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

It's dry and sunny today ...time to give the non-waterproofs an airing ;-)

(pic obviously not taken today)


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Vostok 2603, in excellent shape:


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

hey unix today I'm wearing something pretty similar  haha cool


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

I tried leather today...


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Today, I am wearing underwear! Oh... wait...just checked...not wearing underwear. Gone COMMANDO!!! :-d


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Dignified but not snooty: a very common white Arabic dial Raketa 2609.1 (also made with 2609.NA) for Sekonda UK, with a delightful little secret: caseback marked "Raketa Watch Factory".


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Super picture of a super watch, Sam!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

schnurrp said:


> Super picture of a super watch, Sam!


Thanks Paul! In both its 2609.1 and 2609.NA forms, it is very common that there is always about a handful of them being offered on eBay UK, one is currently listed with that scarce caseback marking. Interestingly, Sekonda UK re-issued it some time ago and it's very rare, the other day one turned up and I got beaten comprehensively. Here is what it looks like:








By the way, here is the caseback marking on mine: as Eric Cartman would say, sweet!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

swedenmemphis said:


> Gorgeous chrongraph you´ve got there! Can you please tell me a little about the watch? Is it russian?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Josef


Thanks mate.

Yes, Moscow classic R7
This thresd has some pics./details https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/moscow-classic-r7-673554.html


----------



## Acko (May 3, 2012)

Strela on a trip


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Today, my Volna with 2809 from 4-59. Hour and minute hands could have been changed :


----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

An old companion.On a day off from work.


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

The horsehead Vostok had been on my list for a while.

Then I saw one that seemed to fulfill my requirements, paid much below my highest bid for it and received it yesterday in as new condition. Happy.

Just makes me wonder what's the story behind the horse on the dial?









Topi


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Acko said:


> Strela on a trip
> View attachment 717372


Very nice photo, Acko! Strela relaxing with striped blanket pulled up looking out the window!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

If yours needs hands, fcafca, then so does mine:

Oops! Not the exact same dial.....so?


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

tonneau with cactus flowers


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> If yours needs hands, fcafca, then so does mine:
> 
> Oops! Not the exact same dial.....so?


:think: So...









Three for Thursday - BDWF Forum Index Page

;-) I think our both watches have their original hands. But they may also have been replaced.
It's not very important. What is important in these watches, it's the famous high precision 2809 caliber. And why not a glassback :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/glassbacks-vostok-precision-volna-178494.html


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Modern OKEAH today


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

ZIM for today:


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

No shrinking violet: Raketa 511239 with non-lumed dial. Should I call Kent Parks?


----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

most recent addition


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Received yesterday, my Vostok "Generalskie" Desert Shield, automatic, case 09x ( Seele's classification )


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

fcafca said:


> Received yesterday, my Vostok "Generalskie" Desert Shield, automatic, case 09x ( Seele's classification )
> 
> View attachment 718392
> 
> ...


Were you in Desert Storm? Just curious, I am a veteran of Desert Storm, and I remember well that we traded with the French troops for PERRIER!! Ahhh, bubbly water, so much better than that desalinated, plastic bottled MERDE that we got from the Saudi's! Anyway, if you were there or not, it brings back memories!!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

My 470 submarine...recovered from the belly of a shark caught in the Bering Strait!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> My 470 submarine...recovered from the belly of a shark caught in the Bering Strait!


schnurrp, your straps are very nice. Everytime I see, I like it.Where did you get it?


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> My 470 submarine...*recovered from the belly of a shark caught in the Bering Strait!*


:roll: What is that I smell? I was raised on a farm, and it somehow reminds me of a big bull we had once...maybe it'll come to me later..


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

weekend with vostok amphibian tonneau antimagnetic |>


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

amphibic said:


> schnurrp, your straps are very nice. Everytime I see, I like it.Where did you get it?


Thank you, amphibic, but I can't take credit for finding them. They are the Kreisler bands as introduced to me in the forum by Seele. They used to be available in black, but now only blue. Seems to have quite a number of those. For a sport watch or anything that has a little heft they can't be beat for the price and I think they look pretty good.

LOT @ 2 - 18MM KREISLER WATCH BANDS -BLUE NYLON/LEATHER - durable and strong | eBay


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Nice condition, amphibic!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> Thank you, amphibic, but I can't take credit for finding them. They are the Kreisler bands as introduced to me in the forum by Seele. They used to be available in black, but now only blue. Seems to have quite a number of those. For a sport watch or anything that has a little heft they can't be beat for the price and I think they look pretty good. LOT @ 2 - 18MM KREISLER WATCH BANDS -BLUE NYLON/LEATHER - durable and strong | eBay


it has very nice price but the seller doesn't send to my country


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

schnurrp said:


> Nice condition, amphibic!


thanks schnurrp. it had very bad condition when I get it.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

I cannot take credit for discovering these Kreisler straps, it's AlbertaTime over at the Chinese Mechanical Forum who did, and he uses them very effectively on his vintage dress watches.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

JRMTactical said:


> :roll: What is that I smell? I was raised on a farm, and it somehow reminds me of a big bull we had once...maybe it'll come to me later..


 Yes, found with fragment of wrist bone lodged in shark belly for over twenty years! Do you think I might have a future in Russian watch selling?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Seele said:


> I cannot take credit for discovering these Kreisler straps, it's AlbertaTime over at the Chinese Mechanical Forum who did, and he uses them very effectively on his vintage dress watches.


Hi, Sam! Got that item you suggested to me...18.06 GDP Del. Thanks!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

schnurrp said:


> Yes, found with fragment of wrist bone lodged in shark belly for over twenty years! Do you think I might have a future in Russian watch selling?


It certainly reminds me of some of the other wondrous 'tall tales' connected to certain 'vendors' of questionable repute. You have to know I was laughing my head off when I read that comment...shaking my head and just imagining this thing falling out of a shark's belly with an old dried up hand bearing a KGB decoder ring! LOL!!
Thanks for the chuckle, Paul!!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

schnurrp said:


> Hi, Sam! Got that item you suggested to me...18.06 GDP Del. Thanks!


I have also ordered what's apparently the last lot of two black 18mm Kreislers, he has only blue ones left now, and 20mm ones seem to have all gone.

Regarding that thing... we'll need to see how it looks on your wrist in due course!


----------



## jimshockz (May 19, 2012)

amphibic said:


> thanks schnurrp. it had very bad condition when I get it.


On a scale from1-10 what would you rate it.:-!

-JS


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

jimshockz said:


> On a scale from1-10 what would you rate it.
> :-!
> 
> -JS


the bezel was not turning and it's paints was covered with dirt of years.
there was many scratches on the crystal
many links of the bracelet was broken

thats it


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

amphibic said:


> the bezel was not turning and it's paints was covered with dirt of years.
> there was many scratches on the crystal
> many links of the bracelet was broken
> 
> thats it


Very nice job of restoration, my friend!
:-! Congratulations!


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

JRMTactical said:


> Were you in Desert Storm? Just curious, I am a veteran of Desert Storm, and I remember well that we traded with the French troops for PERRIER!! Ahhh, bubbly water, so much better than that desalinated, plastic bottled MERDE that we got from the Saudi's! Anyway, if you were there or not, it brings back memories!!









Sorry, Bobby... I have not even done my military service. I managed to make me exempt. When I was 20, I was anti-militarist.
But years have passed (I am 50), my ideas have evolved. And now I have a deep respect for people like you.














Prolific week... Yesterday, I received from Germany my second "Civilian chrono" (I will change the band) :


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 719588
> Sorry, Bobby... I have not even done my military service. I managed to make me exempt. When I was 20, I was anti-militarist.
> But years have passed (I am 50), my ideas have evolved. And now I have a deep respect for people like you.
> View attachment 719607
> ...


No apologies necessary, I believe it is a personal choice that should be left to the individual. I have a VERY GOOD FRIEND, she and I could not disagree more on EVERYTHING political, but I love her like family. She was of the 'Viet-Nam' generation...I'm not too sure I wouldn't have been against THE WAY that war was handled by our government. Anyway, thank you for the respect, I am humbled every time someone thanks me for my service. I ALWAYS tell other veterans of ANY nation (that was not always the case with me), "Thank you!" Simply because I know what it entails...not that I did ANYTHING special or different. I carry non-physical scars from that war of 21 years ago....because I have seen the worst that human beings can do to one another....it is PURE horror. I deplore war, I deplore those who glorify it and deplore those who cause it to become necessary. No HONEST soldier will ever glorify their acts, those men and women who are true heroes are always humble to a fault. I have lost good friends to war, and it hurts very badly EVERY single day, I miss them. My friend, I honestly applaud you for 'taking a stand'----that is courageous in and of itself----far too many people 'straddle the fence' and live a life of mediocrity. YOU have MY respect! 

Now, as to the watch! I LOVE those civilian Chrono's and Poljot's use of the green on white/black is one of my favorite combinations! Congratulations on a fine purchase! Where near Paris are you? I spent 3 years in Germany (1989 to 1992) and traveled Europe a bit, one of my favorite and most memorable trips was to Paris and the surrounding region. I still get chills when I think of The Notre Dame Cathedral....as they were holding mass. At that time I was not particularly religious, but the pure HISTORY of that place and Paris as a whole was overwhelming at the time.

OH MY....I've written a novel here, sorry to be so long winded! :-d
-Bobby


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

With thanks to Paul D and Paul W, now the 3-55 1MWF-built Pobeda is ticking merrily on my wrist after a few hours at the surgeon's for a full rebuild, and with snapped mainspring and smashed crystal replaced (with a Petrodvorets one and a modified Robur 304 respectively). I am convinced that it is model 44-K where the small Arabic numbers were lumed (rather faded!) rather than copper, so the hour and minute hands should be blued with lume slots, but the gold hands were correct for model 103-K which was identical but without lume. It would be a wild goose chase to find the slotted blued hands, still, ain't she sweet?









Here are 1953 catalogue pictures showing the difference between these two models.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Seele said:


> With thanks to Paul D and Paul W, now the 3-55 1MWF-built Pobeda is ticking merrily on my wrist after a few hours at the surgeon's for a full rebuild, and with snapped mainspring and smashed crystal replaced (with a Petrodvorets one and a modified Robur 304 respectively). I am convinced that it is model 44-K where the small Arabic numbers were lumed (rather faded!) rather than copper, so the hour and minute hands should be blued with lume slots, but the gold hands were correct for model 103-K which was identical but without lume. It would be a wild goose chase to find the slotted blued hands, still, ain't she sweet?
> 
> View attachment 719969
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed, Sam! You know just how fond I am of all the little 'Victory' watches! That one looks new and shiny, ready to go in to the next 50 to 60 years as strong as she stood the first! That is sweet! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

JRMTactical said:


> Very nice indeed, Sam! You know just how fond I am of all the little 'Victory' watches! That one looks new and shiny, ready to go in to the next 50 to 60 years as strong as she stood the first! That is sweet! Congrats buddy!!


Thank you! Early Pobedas for me give me a heck of a nice ride; getting them restored and such can be challenging and then the rewards are great too; even my Rolex-collecting brother-in-law keeps thinking that they are super-high-end watches costing a bomb and a half!

It is possible that the plastics molding technology at the time was not fully mature, so many of these "Arabic" classic Pobedas are fitted with very high-dome crystals and many of those I have seen are yellowed and smashed up. This gives me an opportunity to replace them with much stronger modern crystals, and models with sub-dial seconds can take much lower-profile ones. Out of my watchmaker's substantial stock the Robur 304 is the best but its diameter is still a smidgen too big by a tiny fraction of a millimetre, so he ground the edge down, repolished the edge, and then fitted it to the bezel using a caseback press with the rubber finger attachment, but it works wonders to improve its overall appearance, and allows the dial to be seen all the way to the very edge.

Certainly I am hoping to chance upon a pair of correct slotted hands (have the black second hand already) but it would present a conundrum too: as the lume would have fallen out of the slots I'd be tempted to get them relumed, and it would not make much sense to do just the hands but not the dial... big expenditure but would end up as what the designer envisaged in the first place.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice job, Mr seele...

"Prolific week", round 3. Today, I wear this old Mayak. Shown Pobeda marked here .


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

Today 27/5 2012 this one!








wood


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

wood said:


> Today 27/5 2012 this one!
> View attachment 720136
> 
> 
> wood


Is it me or does that look an awful lot like the NATO symbol?
Like it a bunch BTW.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

wood said:


> Today 27/5 2012 this one!
> View attachment 720136
> 
> 
> wood


Looks fine, wood! Now you know which direction you are going AND what time to be there! 

-Bobby


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

a SUNday as it should be b-)

(sorry about the reflections, not the usual camera)


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

10ATM, the blue strap works very well with the Slava; is it a ZRC?


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

It's this one:

Watch band He-LB20 18mm blue light stitching clasp

The surface feels somewhat plasticky and not overly fond of the clasp either as it wears very thick ...but for the price it's pretty good
(somehow I still have trouble justifying spending more money on strap than watch, so lots of my straps are bargain basement)


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

10ATM, I see; it still looks good nonetheless, and I actually do not mind plasticky straps either as a lot of them are quite a bit more water resistant.

But then, compared to you I am even more economical with regards to straps, most of mine are on Cardinal straps, at about one third of the price of that one of yours, and besides I find the Cardinal connection rather nice as well. The 1MWF Pobeda I just showed is on a 16mm Cardinal lizard-grain and is pretty presentable, but as many inexpensive straps the stitching is a little weak, so I routinely hand-restitch them with Gutermann threads, and they become much more dependable.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Чайка!* The seagull is flying today.....
*

*


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot strela today


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

schnurrp said:


> *Чайка!* The seagull is flying today.....


Looking good; I can't pull it off wearing something this assertive in styling.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Seele said:


> Looking good; I can't pull it off wearing something this assertive in styling.


Ha! I've got a big chrome and black asymmetric Slava coming that will give the Chaika some competition! What happened to those asymmetrics? Used to see them all the time but now they are few and far-between. Funny how the different Russian watches tend to run in cycles sometimes.

Oh, Chaika has black SKORA NATURALNA band sent to me as a "thank-you".


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

my first vintage 3133 today


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

steven.w42 said:


> my first vintage 3133 today


Very nice vintage Shturmanskie. It looks like the chrono pushers were changed at some point.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

Scuba Dude on a blue sharkskin strap


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Very nice on that blue sharkskin strap! AND very 'fitting' as well! Nice looking watch Mecano!!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Feelin' rectangular today in an almost tonneau sort of way!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vintage OKEAH (excuse the chrono hands)


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

Raketa 24 Hr.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Daily Pobeda:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

Spartak Moscow vs Dinamo Kiev (1989 Derby)

_"Spartak Moscow-Dinamo Kiev derby is a major football international rivalry between former Soviet giants, Spartak Moscow and Dinamo Kiev that has developed in the Soviet Top League.[1]
A classic Moscow-Kiev match up that was often gathered the biggest crowd of all the Soviet Top League games especially after the last league reorganization in 1970. The game in its popularity overcame the big Moscow derby Dynamo-Spartak that was the main event of the league for the longest since its establishment in 1936.
The both clubs were the most successful in Soviet Top League, with Dynamo having won 13 titles to Spartak's 12. Spartak, however, has better head-to-head record and as of 1 August 2008 they won 59 games with 39 lost out of total 119 games played.[1]
The contest emerged as a derby in 1976, when Dinamo beat Spartak, thus relegating them from the top flight."_ wikipedia


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*СТАРТ!*


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

I like it so much, I had to post it again ;-)


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot albatros today


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

White on white Luch 3055


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

fcafca said:


> View attachment 721049
> 
> 
> View attachment 721052


Well if you're going to buy a watch with a red star you may as well go all the way, fcafca! Nice pictures of a nice watch. 
"PERESTROIKA", a little freedom turned out to be a bad thing for the Soviet!


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

This just came in the mail..


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

For the last couple of days, I have been wearing this Poljot "Kosmos" for Sekonda; old money poshness! I think I ought to sell the duplicate some time...


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today for the first time, I can post here. Finally, I got my first Russian watch.


















































Have a very nice day,
LM


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Took a bit of a chance on a rainy morning...see water drop just off the end of the hour hand!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*3AkA3 !!!*


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

All Russian for less than $50US!


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

My Red Sea


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A Poljot 3017 after my watchmaker completed the winding stem repair and gave it complete overhaul (of course I forgot to have them change the crystal but they did give it a nice polish).


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

СТАРТ.....again!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Thursday... Poljot Okeah on blue racing strap. 


















.


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

Poljot Navigator alarm today:


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Only one day off in the date window.... Ooops!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

paddle day|>


----------

